# Ogre



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone played an Ogre army. Are they good for beginners? I was just asking because they look like fun and besides their troops being very point heavy, they seem to have no real weaknesses. They look the coolest, and for a nice 500 pt. army, all you really need is 6 upgraded orge bulls and a nice Lord.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Really, OK do best in larger games, though they can do well in smaller.

OKs also really do have a weakness. There is only one true 'ranked' unit, and this unit can do very little offensively. While the price is right, Gnoblars are really only suited to grabbing table quarters. They are much slower than the rest of the army, and cannot do enough damage to an enemy unit to keep the enemy from overcoming their static combat resolution score.

If you like the MSU strategy, the OKs are a great army. Several units of 3 or 4 Bulls, Ironguts, Yhettees and Leadbelchers can work over more traditional armies with relative ease. The unique shooting units of the OKs (Gnoblars, Trappers, Leadbelchers, Maneaters, Hunters) make for a nice change, and can really surprise an opponent. The Character choices are also very cool, though some (like the Hunter) will take a more experienced general to use effectively.

The army is designed to attack, and attack HARD, and it does not do so well on defense. It can be a good starter army, but I wouldn't recommend it off hand simply because it is such a uniquely themed army. There are simply too many important areas of the game that OKs don't touch upon, such as Fast Cav, Flyers, War Machines, and Chariots ( I know, I know, the scrap launcher fits both of these last two categories, but not with any real substance). Another, less specialized, army may suit a beginner better.


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry, but what exactly is the MSU strategy?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Multiple Small Units.... Generally MSU armies will have many small units designed to overwhelm the enemy by hitting in more than one place at one time, and with greater effect than a typical ranked unit could accomplish... MSU armies also rely on actually causing casualties instead of static combat resolution (3 Ranks, Outnumber, Banner for +5 CR) that most ranked units live by.

Imagine two units of Saurus Warriors, each 20 Strong and costing roughly 250pts each. These would represent your 'typical' hard block unit.

Now consider 500pts of Ogres. 100pts can get you the ubiquitous and obligatory Bull unit and the rest can be spent upon 3 units of Iron Guts. Each of these units will have 3 or maybe 4 models for a normal unit strength of 9 or 12.

Now, consider the size of all of the units we've mentioned, and the speed at which they move, and you'll notice that the 4 units from the Kingdoms are not only faster, but much more easily maneuvered than the clumsy, yet stout, Lizardmen blocks. This means that unless the unlikely rears its funky-freaky head, the Ogres and Ironguts should be getting the charge. It also means that while the Ogres/Guts won't have rank bonuses to rely upon, neither will the enemy, as the Kingdoms units will charge in as a pair, one to the front, and one to the side. This will reduce the Lizardmen unit's combat resolution score dramatically, as well as boosting the Kingdom units' score and allowing for twice as many attacks, thus bumping the core up that much higher.

The MSU tactic really only works well for armies that have sturdy units (either because of higher than average toughness, strong armour, multiple wounds - meaning that Ogres and Heavy Cav are very good at this) which can also move quickly (oddly enough many of those same units) and can layeth down of the schmack (again, usually those same units.)

The movement of 6, combined with the AP of Ogre Clubs and Irongut Great Weapons, and their status as multi-wound/Toughness4 models, makes Ogre Kingdoms s a very suitable army for the MSU strategy.

Just about any army with core heavy cav or ogre-like units (Minos/Trolls/Rat Ogres) can utilize this tactic, though it seems specifically designed with the Ogre Kingdoms list in mind.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

plus the batallion box is one of the best deals going.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

to be honest though the ogres can be a good intro army as there is little painting to get a starter army going and few unit specific rules to worry about and their disadvantages can be avoided if you keep a close battle line and use lead belchers, giants and dogs of war cavalry to disrupt the enemy


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Ogres are a pretty good for a beginner. Stick with units of 3 or 4 unless its a big game, there too expensive to give ranks so there better off with more units


----------



## MarshallReinhart (Aug 20, 2007)

I play Ogres. The Battalion boxed set is a good start. If you use leadbelchers, which you should have at least a unit of, put a gnoblar squad or two between them and the enemy to run interference.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really wish that OK were out when I started Warhammer rather than Empire as I would have gone with them, to my mind they have the coolest minis and they are a small enough army to keep me interested. They are also a convertors dream in my mind as they have big models and not many of them so you can really go to town on them.

My god im drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes they are good and yes they are good for beginners, my friend does them and gives me a run for my money each battle


----------

